# Wireless Tethering in Lightroom w/ Canon 7d



## CardonaImaging (Feb 9, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody knows how to tether a Canon 7d wirelessly to Adobe Lightroom 3's Tether Capture feature.. It can only detect my camera w/ the USB adapter(which is a pain).  I guess the 7d can only detect flashes wirelessly. Who knows?


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 9, 2011)

yes you can - Canon WFT-E5A Wireless File Transmitter for the EOS 7D Digital SLR Camera
The Canon WFT-E5A Wireless File Transmitter (WFT) the EOS 7D Digital SLR camera offers professional photographers a wide range of digital connectivity options including IEEE802.11a/b/g and Ethernet, ideal for commercial and studio work. The WFT-E5A opens the door to new possibilities in remote and Geotagged shooting applications. Photographers can fire up to 10 cameras simultaneously from across the room or across the country while maintaining control over camera settings and remote live view on a laptop or smart phone

details sound like what you are looking for though I do not have one or know anyone who dose.


----------



## CardonaImaging (Feb 9, 2011)

That sounds pretty promising.  Figured i'd have to buy something external, but i will definitely look into it.  Was hoping there was some internal wireless feature like the Mark series.  Thank you. This helps alot. LOL.  Let me guess. It's expensive


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 9, 2011)

yes it is, but if you need it well :er:


----------



## DukeLamonty (Feb 15, 2011)

There is a cheaper DIY solution. It does require some soldering ability and it is not the most elegant of packaging but it does work and it's a hell of a lot cheaper than the official Canon solution. In summary it involves replacing the wired USB link with a wireless USB transmitter-receiver link. These links usually require a mains powered connection on the camera side which defeats the purpose of going wireless. However, the blog referenced below describes how to replace the mains power with a small 4x AA battery pack
There is a description of the technique complete with photos of the soldering connections on a blog by Living images (Ireland). Unfortunately I can't post the link on this forum as I am a Newbie and I don't have the requisite 5 posts yet. However, if anyone is interested just google the terms Living Images blog and you will find the blog. If you think the article is worth sharing you can place the link in one of your own posts. The blog in question is purely an information source - they don't actually sell any devices, kits or parts ... they simply describe how to build your own. I've built one and it works.

- Duke


----------

